# VK|PSA,question, help...



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/18)

Hi Guys...

This is one for you social media gurus out there....

We have a bunch of people on Facebook who claim to work for Vape King but dont, some in prominent positions such as CEO and other various managerial positions.





This has been a pain and we have reported to Facebook but nothing has ever been done about it and it has not really been a big focus and annoyance for us until this happened...






Up until this point I did find it quite amusing and flattering however I do not ever want our brand to be associated with such a vile human being, it angers me, saddens me and sickens me all at the same time that there are people like this in the world...so here is my question does anyone here know how to get these guys removed as staff of Vape King??


----------



## Raindance (26/6/18)

Damn! Speechless.

Maybe just obtain legal opinion first? This misrepresentation is potentially severely damaging to your brand and worth the investment in legal intervention.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## stevie g (26/6/18)

Double edged sword for Vapeking.
More publicity but more notoriety?!


----------



## RainstormZA (26/6/18)

Raindance said:


> Damn! Speechless.
> 
> Maybe just obtain legal opinion first? This misrepresentation is potentially severely damaging to your brand and worth the investment in legal intervention.
> 
> Regards


What he said... Get yourself a good lawyer - this borders on copyright infringement and fraud... The fact fb does nothing shows the mentality of their moderators and admins. Maybe a lawsuit will wake them up.

I worked for an online shop years back and I was informed by these laws. I was their best administrator and always sourced images legally for the shop.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (26/6/18)

stevie g said:


> Double edged sword for Vapeking.
> More publicity but more notoriety?!



Yip, publicity we do not want unfortunately.

@Raindance that is the intention, was just hoping that some smart forumites might have some ideas before we go that route...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

@Stroodlepuff - sorry if this is a dumb comment - and I am not a FB expert - but can't you "delink" them from the Vape King FB page?

If they want to write text in their description I suppose that is not possible to change - but if they say they work for Vape King and they link it to the Vape King page, then as admins of that page, can't you "untag" it somehow? Like one removes tags when people tag you?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Silver said:


> @Stroodlepuff - sorry if this is a dumb comment - and I am not a FB expert - but can't you "delink" them from the Vape King FB page?
> 
> If they want to write text in their description I suppose that is not possible to change - but if they say they work for Vape King and they link it to the Vape King page, then as admins of that page, can't you "untag" it somehow? Like one removes tags when people tag you?



Now that would be a sensible tool if fb provided it. Lemme do some research


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Unfortunately this does not help at all

https://m.facebook.com/business/help/community/question/?id=10104167475762235

@Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/6/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Unfortunately this does not help at all
> 
> https://m.facebook.com/business/help/community/question/?id=10104167475762235
> 
> ...



Thanks @RainstormZA 

That seems to be a shortcoming of FaceBook to not allow for a business to "untag" their company page from someone's work profile info.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

Silver said:


> Thanks @RainstormZA
> 
> That seems to be a shortcoming of FaceBook to not allow for a business to "untag" their company page from someone's work profile info.


Agreed. There's a lot wrong with fb - I can make a long list of it...


----------



## RainstormZA (27/6/18)

@Stroodlepuff

Have a look at this



> How do I contact Facebook's Digital Millennium Copyright Act (DMCA) designated agent?
> The fastest and easiest way to send a DMCA report of copyright infringement to our designated agent is to fill out our online form.
> If you wish to reach our designated agent through other (and slower) methods, you can contact:
> Facebook, Inc.
> ...



Another one



> What tools does Facebook provide to help me enforce my intellectual property rights in advertisements and sale posts?
> If you see an infringement of your intellectual property rights in Facebook Marketplace, Facebook group sale posts, or in an advertisement on Facebook, you can always report it to us.
> Additionally, if you own a registered word trademark, you may be eligible for our Commerce & Ads IP Tool, which provides an interface that allows you to:
> 
> ...



But my biggest issue with FB is the administrators whose mentality is way out of line - specially for those who report violence and still not take down the offending post. But they will go around removing half nude art works and things that actually do fall into the community standards, instead of the posts that actually go against the community standards as outlined in their policy. I swear FB has employed some really stupid people with no common sense.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/8/18)

So any news on this issue? 

I'm hoping you guys at VK can sort this out...


----------

